# i was getting into this cat fight



## lady_chocolate (Aug 21, 2003)

There was this at least 5-6 kilos, expensive looking cat who sometimes come to my garden, scaring my cats (2 kilos each). When the BIG-Cat came into view , Ning-ning and Put-put usually ran inside the house and I quickly close the glass door and leave three cats in staring contest. 

But this morning, I was changing my clothes when I heard loudest MEOW and growl in my life. I quickly ran downstair and it was too late. Ning ning was inside the house but the BIG-Cat was blocking the door for Put Put to jump in. 

Knowing Put Put will not stand a chance, I jumped in between them. I tried to scare the big cat away with my foot. But alas, the cat gave my a big scratch on my foot. It went away though after I squealed (cuz my foot bled) and yelled and throwing murderous glare at the darn cat.

So the moral of the story: Never try to use unprotected foot to shoo a big cat away. Does anybody know how to win an unevitable cat fight without losing blood?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think the cat would have run away from cold water being thrown; however, there's not much time to get it. You could stomp your foot, and hope that works. It would be safest. all things considered, to keep the cats in the house.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Well, I don't mind being scratched. I've tamed feral cats and have become quite used to it. Just keep your shoes on, lol.

You should keep a water-gun near by, in case it happens agian. You can squirt it with water, and that would probably scare it away.

And I agree with Jeanie, the safest thing for all cats is to be kept indoors.


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

You could shout and clap loudly at the big cat to scare it away. There's a huge Norwegian Forest Cat who used to sit outside our back door and growl at Jet. I hadn't seen him before, so I think he was new to the area and was trying to prove to the other local cats that he was 'top cat'. Anyway, one day Jet just got fed up, leapt through the cat flap and started attacking this cat (who is several times Jet's size). He doesn't visit us anymore. I wonder why!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Water will definitely scare away a cat if not, I would do the feet stomping and hopefully they run from that. ****


----------

